# This years herping so far



## Barrett (Apr 6, 2013)

I've done a little bit of herping this year, in a few different locations.

Jellybean pool, Blue mountains














Vermicella annulata









Phyllurus platurus

















Diplodactylus vittatus





Litoria phyllochroa








Toadlet, not 100% sure which one.

Scenery






Tunnel Gully Reserve, Blue Mountains

I found practically nothing here, except for this cool leopard slug






Sassafras Gully Reserve, Blue Mountains





Phyllurus platurus

This little guy scared the crap out of me. He was asleep on a vine, I grabbed the vine to get up a water rock face and all of a sudden something wriggled in my hand. Was not expecting it and thought it might be a venomous snake of some kind. Turned out to be his tail lol.








Physignathus lesueurii

Scenery






Parramatta Park





Physignathus lesueurii

Pottsville, North Coast, N.S.W.













Litoria nasuta









Litoria peronii









Litoria fallax









Litoria tyleri





Limnodynastes peroni









Litoria gracilenta





Platyplectrum ornatum





Litoria caerulea & Litoria nasuta





Litoria rubella





Litoria caerulea









Cryptophis nigrescens





Morelia spilota mcdowelli





Tropidonophis mairii, It was raining when I found these guys, so I brought them back to the house I was staying at to get some photos and released them that night.









Tiliqua scincoides









baby Pogona barbata





Pogona barbata









Ctenotus robustus









Koala 





Echidna









Unfortunately I can't remember the exact species of this spider. Though it is a rare species that has coils on the ends of its palps that look like little copper coils. When I found this spider I was extatic lol. It was one of my favourite finds over the month I was in Pottsville.









Acrophylla titan

Scenery
Thunderstorm








Fungi




Sunsets














Broken Hill, N.S.W.








Pogona vitticeps


----------



## jedi_339 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey mate, really nice pictures,

The frog is a Litoria gracilenta, you can see the light outline on the snout, the blue upper outline of the iris and the amount of yellow in the hands.

Also your red belly looks like an eastern small eyed snake, Cryptophis nigrescens, the shape of the head and the lack of visible red or colour on the edges of the ventrals.

You look like you've really had a good year so far. My favourite is probably the phyllurus platurus eye close up, really nice pic.


----------



## Barrett (Apr 6, 2013)

jedi_339 said:


> Hey mate, really nice pictures,
> 
> The frog is a Litoria gracilenta, you can see the light outline on the snout, the blue upper outline of the iris and the amount of yellow in the hands.
> 
> ...



Cheers man. Which Litoria photo are you talking about as I suspect one of the photos are wrong. The RBBS, was, in fact a juvie RBBS. Got closer to it and saw it underbelly colour and studied it's head (unfortunately, someone I was with killed it shortly after I took the photos as they wasn't sure on the species). Hopefully get to go back to Jellybean pool in a month and attempt to find a Common Death Adder, would love to get a wild photo of one.


----------



## jedi_339 (Apr 6, 2013)

Barrett said:


> Cheers man. Which Litoria photo are you talking about as I suspect one of the photos are wrong. The RBBS, was, in fact a juvie RBBS. Got closer to it and saw it underbelly colour and studied it's head (unfortunately, someone I was with killed it shortly after I took the photos as they wasn't sure on the species). Hopefully get to go back to Jellybean pool in a month and attempt to find a Common Death Adder, would love to get a wild photo of one.



Ha, I'd love to find a Common Death adder also, turns out every time I end up back at home from work the conditions are miserable and it's cold and raining!

I was referring to the photo of the frog on the side of the water filled planter pot, the caption question L. gracilenta or chloris.

Shame about your company killing the snake. I'm still going to stick with my ID of Eastern small eyed snake, but now I'm just being cantankerous :lol:


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 6, 2013)

Spider is possibly a male huntsman


----------



## clopo (Apr 6, 2013)

Great shots.

I agree with Jedi on the RBBS, i think it is a Small eyed snake. Small eyed snakes can also have red along the edges of its ventral scales.. Also the skink looks like Ctenotus robustus, where was it found?


----------



## Shotta (Apr 6, 2013)

awesome pics, that stick insect thing is huuge


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 6, 2013)

First frog you are unsure of is Crinia signifera. 

Frog you say L.chloris or L.gracilenta is the latter, L.gracilenta, the light yellow strip above the eye easily separates the species. 

Opisthodon ornatus has been reclassified to Platyplectrum ornatum 

The skink you do not know is Ctenotus robustus. 



> The RBBS, was, in fact a juvie RBBS. Got closer to it and saw it underbelly colour and studied it's head (unfortunately, someone I was with killed it shortly after I took the photos as they wasn't sure on the species).



You are incorrect the headshape is that of an Eastern Small Eyed, not a RBB, the photos clearly show red colouration is not visible from the SIDE like you would expect in a RBB, which as often as not have absolutely no red colouration on the belly, many just on the visible portion of the side, however Eastern Small Eyed's do not show this colouration on the side, they have a RED BELLY. 

No idea why being unsure of a species would lead someone to kill a snake, but I guess that's none of my business.


----------



## Brodie (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah mate, that's definitely a small eyed snake. Lots of people get them confused with RBBS. Colour is never really a reliable indicator when it comes to IDs.


----------



## Barrett (Apr 6, 2013)

GeckPhotographer said:


> First frog you are unsure of is Crinia signifera.
> 
> Frog you say L.chloris or L.gracilenta is the latter, L.gracilenta, the light yellow strip above the eye easily separates the species.
> 
> ...



Cheers for the ID's. The small eyed snake was killed because the owner of the house thought it was a juvi brown snake and I was out-voted three to one by him, my dad, a a family friend.


----------



## naivepom (Apr 6, 2013)

Cool pics and sucks about snake getting killed. I'm no expert but your baby pogona looks more like a jacky lizard (A. muricatus).


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 7, 2013)

> I'm no expert


Obviously.


----------



## Barrett (Apr 7, 2013)

I took a lot of spider photos as well. Didn't post them as I didn't know if people would really care about those photos as much. Tomorrow I'll upload them anyway


----------



## naivepom (Apr 7, 2013)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Obviously.



I'll crawl back into my hole!


----------

